# Best school in Al ruwais



## ajem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I will be moving to ruwais city next year** to work with Takreer in the refinary. My son will be 3 years old when the new school year start and will start KG1.

I looked the schools there and found two schools , Adnoc schools ( glenelg ) and ruwais choueifat school. But which one is better? I only* found little information about each school and most of what I found was about carrer not about the acadamic level 

I hope if someone have his children in al ruwais to tell me about his experiance there.


----------

